# My rats sleep a lot....



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]I've heard rats can adjust to your schedule. Well, I've had my rats for 2 weeks and it seems like they sleep all day, get active around 7:00 p.m., then go back to sleep after an hour. I think they might be active while I'm asleep, but I thought they would adjust to my schedule. Is this normal?[/align]


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Well, rats are nocturnal, so if you let them, they will sleep during the day. Mine are usually sleeping from about noon to 5, because I give them treats in the morning when I wake up, and in the evening they come out to play. My rats all sleep very lightly, so I assume it's a rat thing and not mine-specific, so lure them up with some fruits and veggies and bring them out to play around the same times every day. They'll adjust to that, and sync themselves with that schedule, and sleep more at night to make up for it.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

My rats sleep all day too, but if I open the cage or come close to the cage they'll perk up (probably in hopes of treats, but I'd like to think they love me. :lol: )


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

my baby looks at me and goes back to sleep when i get up in the morning lol....then again right now there are 7 rats, a dwarf hamster, and a dove living here..... 4 of the rats are a week old, one is the mommy, and two are little-ish boys.... only the one in my siggy is mine..... no, none of the males are the father of the babies... my neighbor bought the mum at a petstore and she had babies a couple days later


----------

